# mailman und lighttpd



## Gunah (18. Februar 2009)

ich versuche gerade mailman und lighttpd zum laufen zu bekommen:

```
$HTTP["host"] =~ "^(www\.|)lists\.DOMAIN\.de$" {
        cgi.execute-all = "enable"
        cgi.assign = (
                "/admin" => "/var/www/vhosts/list/dme07b/mailman/admin",
                "/admindb" => "/var/www/vhosts/list/dme07b/mailman/admindb",
                "/confirm" => "/var/www/vhosts/list/dme07b/mailman/confirm",
                "/create" => "/var/www/vhosts/list/dme07b/mailman/create",
                "/edithtml" => "/var/www/vhosts/list/dme07b/mailman/edithtml",
                "/listinfo" => "/var/www/vhosts/list/dme07b//mailman/listinfo",
                "/options" => "/var/www/vhosts/list/dme07b/mailman/options",
                "/private" => "/var/www/vhosts/list/dme07b/mailman/private",
                "/rmlist" => "/var/www/vhosts/list/dme07b/mailman/rmlist",
                "/roster" => "/var/www/vhosts/list/dme07b/mailman/roster",
                "/subscribe" => "/var/www/vhosts/list/dme07b/mailman/subscribe"
        )
        alias.url =(
                "/pipermail/" => "/var/lib/mailman/archives/public/",
                "/images/mailman/" => "/usr/share/images/mailman/"
        )
}
```

der Apache Quellcode der vorgeschlagen wird ist der hier:

```
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/mailman/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
Alias /pipermail/ /var/lib/mailman//archives/public/
Alias /images/mailman/ /usr/share/images/mailman/
<Directory /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/>
   AllowOverride None
   Options ExecCGI
   AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
   Order allow,deny
   Allow from all
</Directory>
<Directory /var/lib/mailman//archives/public/>
   Options Indexes FollowSymlinks
   AllowOverride None
   Order allow,deny
   Allow from all
</Directory>
<Directory /usr/share/images/mailman//>
   AllowOverride None
   Order allow,deny
   Allow from all
</Directory>
RedirectMatch ^/$ /cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/klasse
<Directory /var/lib/mailman//archives/>
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
</Directory>
```

suche schon die ganze Zeit finde aber nicht den Fehler


----------

